# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  بچه ها واسه ثیت نام توی کنکور مشکل دارم تروخدا کمک کنید

## erf.erf

سلام بچه ها می خوام نظام قدیم ثبت نام کنم  بند 13 یعنی تاریخ اخذ مدرک دیپلم  رو هرچی میزنم  میگه:: بند 13 سال اخذ مدرک ديپلم وارد شده نمی تواند برای داوطلبان نظام قدیم باشد؛ اگر سال اخذ مدرک مطابق مدارکتان است پس نظام آموزشی را اشتباه انتخاب کرده اید:::   چیکار کنم تروخدا کمک کنید به سنجشم زنگ میزنم میگه کارشناسامون  قادر به پاسخ گویی نیستم

----------

